# Should I add an undergravel filter as well?



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

I purchased a 104 gallon tank that came with a top filter, but I will also use my old Fluval 404. I would like at add Malawi cichlids.

Should I add an undergravel filter as well?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

Are you planning on using sand or gravel as the substrate in this tank?


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!
> 
> Are you planning on using sand or gravel as the substrate in this tank?


Thank you for the welcome, I plan to use gravel.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

An UG filter will work fine with gravel but you won't experience the more natural behavior of the fish unless you use sand. The cichlids would also probably move the gravel around and potentially uncover the UG filter plate exposing it to view. If you already have the UG filter and the gravel, go ahead and use them if you want.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Deeda said:


> An UG filter will work fine with gravel but you won't experience the more natural behavior of the fish unless you use sand. The cichlids would also probably move the gravel around and potentially uncover the UG filter plate exposing it to view. If you already have the UG filter and the gravel, go ahead and use them if you want.


No I have not purchased the UG filter; I guess I should continue without it.
In what way will the gravel affect the natural behavior of the fish?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Many cichlids naturally move the substrate around to suit their purposes or to sift through the substrate looking for food so it is usually recommended to use sand or a fine gravel. Larger size gravel is a bit more difficult to move around, depending on the size of the fish and it can also trap uneaten food and feces which will then necessitate more frequent gravel cleaning to remove the debris.

Many people use gravel and are happy with the look of it so it is really a personal preference. I prefer using sand because I find it more natural looking and the fish I keep seem to enjoy it.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I second Deeda. It's intriguing to watch your cichlids sift the sand through their gills like a goby, and it's even been suggested that they may consume small portions of sand to aid in digestion.


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it's not only intriguing, but the fish need it to "flush" their gills. Although the carnivores do not.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Fishpapa (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely do not use an under gravel filter. ACs love to rearrange their environment, and will likely uncover portions of the plates. In addition, the area below the filter plate eventually becomes clogged with waste, and you will have to do a complete tear down in order to clean it out. Worst of all, the area below the plate becomes a nitrate producing factory. Stick with a couple of canisters.


----------

